# Converting AC to DC for LED lighting. Motorcycle with AC supply only.



## tedmagnum (May 24, 2015)

Hi all. 

I've just come across this forum and it looks great.. 

I come to you with a problem. 


I have been asked to fit LED headlamps to a motorcycle which only has an AC supply. It's AC stator has been re-wound, and it now has a single 'EXTRA' wire which gives AC voltage which has been run through a regulator which gives up to about 14V when the engine is running quickly. This was used for some crappy Ebay lights..

I want to put in a Bridge rectifier and capacitor to give a stable 12V to the LED lights. 

My problem is that a full bridge rectifier needs TWO AC inputs to give the 12V required for the lights. 


Now, the motorcycle has other wires leading from the stator which are feeding AC to the ignition system and another one for the original (AC) headlight.

Could I take the original headlight feed into the rectifier along with the 'EXTRA' one from the stator and these will be my two AC supplies to the bridge rectifier ???

Many thanks in advance.

Ted


----------

